# WHAT scares you?



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2004)

Techno asked how scary we are... I'm curious as to *what* scares us? 
Seeing how it's halloween, it's about that time of year eh? 

As for me I'm not easily frightened... startled yes but only because my hearing impairment makes me more succeptable to those sneaking up behind me... (even with hearing aids). 
But as fear goes? Hmm, well as I get older I find less and less things scare me. A guy with a gun? ...nah. A woman with a knife? nah. 
 :idunno: hard to say exactly what. Confronting various fears over the years (ya ya..it rhymes) makes me hard pressed. 
I USED to be scared of big, tall, hairy, bipedal thingys in the deep deep woods... til I realize... hey! I don't live in Washington or Oregon State.. 
I guess the only time I would feel afraid is going to sleep in a potentially hazardous situation and not hearing anything in time to wake up and DO something about it.  :idunno: 

Whats yours?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 18, 2004)

Anything bad happening to my husband and children. TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2004)

Tidal waves and ummmm speaking of Technopunk...:uhoh:


----------



## Wild Bill (Oct 18, 2004)

President John Kerry!  AAAAAAAAHHHHHH, NOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tidal waves and ummmm speaking of Technopunk...:uhoh:


What?

Think Carefully before you answer...


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 18, 2004)

Technopunk.................you're scary!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 18, 2004)

Now I KNOW you ninjitsu guys are scary.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 18, 2004)

Flatlander sneaking up behind me with a creepy grin!


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 18, 2004)

Drowning in general. Sharks in particular.

I saw jaws at a young and impressionable age. Did you all see the news about the Great White Shark in a Cape Cod estuary last month?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Think Carefully before you answer...


While that is a sceeeery pic :uhohh: ,  LOL beneath that *all dressed in black* exterior and weaponry I think shhh actually lies a pretty good guy :uhyeah:


----------



## emortis9 (Oct 18, 2004)

The republicans.


----------



## bignick (Oct 18, 2004)

tall, beautiful women???

i'm 6'5" and i've never been as scared in my life when i bumped into somebody in a line and i was going to turn and apologize and found myself *eye-to-eye* with an absolutely gorgeous girl...she had to have been 6'3'' at least...

needless to say i ran and hid in a corner....


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 18, 2004)

Good move,sho probably would have broke your heart and then your nuggets.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Anything bad happening to my husband and children. TW


Ditto that one and I am not too fond of heights either.  It is not that I am scared of heights I am just scared of falling from them


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> tall, beautiful women???
> 
> i'm 6'5" and i've never been as scared in my life when i bumped into somebody in a line and i was going to turn and apologize and found myself *eye-to-eye* with an absolutely gorgeous girl...she had to have been 6'3'' at least...
> 
> needless to say i ran and hid in a corner....


Christ...was she an amazon...or a friggin' Kossak?


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

what scares me........women that have more facial hair than I do...:uhohh:


----------



## bignick (Oct 18, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Christ...was she an amazon...or a friggin' Kossak?


she was a very well proportioned young lady...just take an average sized good looking woman and scale up the size a little bit......

so of course i ran like a little girl....


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

that woulda been a double take, Buckwheat style...then I would've stal-...er...followed her.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Ditto that one and I am not too fond of heights either.  It is not that I am scared of heights I am just scared of falling from them


Ahh, but it's not the height nor the fall you should be afraid of... but the sudden *stop* at the end. At which point won't matter much anyway. Oddly enough it doesn't matter how high either. 
I knew of a scout-master who fell just six feet in a cave and died. He was not wearing a helmet.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 19, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> beneath that *all dressed in black* exterior and weaponry I think shhh actually lies a pretty good guy :uhyeah:


 No way.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 19, 2004)

What am I scared of?  women drivers (I know, it's an oxymoron)...j/k  really, I can't really think of anything I'm scared of.  I used to be absolutely terrified of heights but working construction (roofing, scaffolds, ladders etc.) cured me of that.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 19, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ahh, but it's not the height nor the fall you should be afraid of... but the sudden *stop* at the end. At which point won't matter much anyway. Oddly enough it doesn't matter how high either.
> I knew of a scout-master who fell just six feet in a cave and died. He was not wearing a helmet.


Thanks MACaver for making me feel SSSOOOOO much better about my fear!  Thats what I love about this place... all the love and support and comfort I get from the people here


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Thanks MACaver for making me feel SSSOOOOO much better about my fear!  Thats what I love about this place... all the love and support and comfort I get from the people here


:wink1: Anytime darlin', glad to help. Mebbe you should do what Kenpotex did... 


			
				Kenpotex said:
			
		

> <snip>I used to be absolutely terrified of heights but working construction (roofing, scaffolds, ladders etc.) cured me of that.


Or come down to Ewtah and get some over the edge training with me. Heh heh... that'll cure ya!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 19, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Or come down to Ewtah and get some over the edge training with me. Heh heh... that'll cure ya!


After seeing those pics, I would love too!!! Maybe some day, *sigh


----------



## someguy (Oct 19, 2004)

Kitten's and flowers and the sky and umm cheese.  Oh i forgot Rabits.  Horrible things they are.  They have these teeth you see...
Nah nothing really.  I mean a person putting a gun to my face would terrify me I'm possibly.  That's not something I'd worry about unless it happens.  Even then I don't know as it has never happend.  I used to be afraid of heights but I got over that years ago.  Not much really.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 19, 2004)

People's motives sometimes.

And, before I even read other posts in this thread....

Technopunk.


----------



## Spud (Oct 19, 2004)

Exposed Heights. My heart pounds, I feel light headed. 

 Interestingly enough. I'm comfortable in a chairlift, worked in a crane basket 120 feet off the ground, done some recreational climbing. I'm fine as long as I've got something solid to look at or am tied in. But you can't get my within 15 feet of an exposed ledge. 

 Irrational, but what the hey. 

 Oh and *finding* snakes. Once my brain recovers from the adrenyline dump, I'm fine with them, but that split second... yikes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2004)

Listening to Country music backwards.

Getting the Ex-wife back scares me  
         %think% - :xtrmshock  :waah:  :vu:      :uhoh:    :erg: 


Seriously, what scares me is  . . .


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 19, 2004)

Spiders.....Especially Black Widows.....They glide across the floor and have like armour.....and just spiders in general >_<


----------



## Sarah (Oct 19, 2004)

Im with you on the spider one....nasty little buggers. 

 




			
				Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Spiders.....Especially Black Widows.....They glide across the floor and have like armour.....and just spiders in general >_<


----------



## bignick (Oct 19, 2004)

i'm fine with spiders...as long as i don't have to see them...



ignorance is bliss


----------



## Sarah (Oct 19, 2004)

boo


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 19, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Im with you on the spider one....nasty little buggers.



I hate spiders and snakes.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 19, 2004)

I love snakes, fascinated with them.   

 





			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I hate spiders and snakes.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 19, 2004)

I should be arachnophobic since I nearly died from a Black Widow bite in 1985,but they don't bother me at all.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 19, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I love snakes, fascinated with them.


after living in a house where they saw fit to take residence....I've had enough of'em....we stopped counting when the 93rd one came outta the basement without a head because of Mr. Remington.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 19, 2004)

Take this test to see if you are a scardy cat...I got an 18:

 Blood guts and gore are your favorite things and nothing seems to scare you.  :jedi1:Halloween is like Christmas to you so go have a bloody good time!  


I do love Halloween! :supcool: 


http://channels.aimtoday.com/atplay/scaredycattest.jsp


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a 19...
Blood guts and gore are your favorite things and nothing seems to scare you.  Halloween is like Christmas to you so go have a bloody good time!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 19, 2004)

Blood,guts And Gore!! Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a 15 lol 

"You can stomach things most people cringe at, but is that because your strong
or because you enjoy watching other people squirm ?" 

Could this be due to me being a NURSE?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 20, 2004)

I got a 14.  Probably cause I really didn't see ANY of those horror movies...and it was hard to decide between planes, spiders and height.  Kids was not an option  ...  TW


----------



## bignick (Oct 20, 2004)

i only got a 12!


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 20, 2004)

Made me feel better, BigNick!  TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 20, 2004)

I got a 19 as well... but when you are, apparently,  The stuff of other peoples nightmares...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2004)

I ended up with a 10... I dunno if that's good or bad. 
It says a few rounds of horror movies will do me good... hell I live off of horror... just not the grotesque gory type.. but mind-screwings like "The Ring", Se7en and others like it.  :idunno: To each their own I guess. 

What's interesting though... is how folks are making light of the original question. A friend/fellow MA of mine (  guess who?) were discussing that... came to the conclusion that being afraid isn't a very MA thing... ah! I countered... not having fear isn't being a good MA (IMO)... for fear teaches and fear saves lives.... if enacted upon properly. 
Besides it's fun to be scared... bwaha ha ha ha ha... 

 :uhyeah:


----------



## someguy (Oct 20, 2004)

Bah won't work for me.
If the power goes out I kill something because I probably just finnished an impossible fight in a video game.  And as for movies umm none of the above.
still 15 sure why not.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hum, i do tend to be afraid of heights, unless i'm trying to show off but even then i have my heart in my throat....i don't do haunted houses after the last one i went to and some dummy grabbed me from behind, i screamed and went to elbow him and my brother caught me mid-ways....lucky guy....i can't stand snakes....at least ones that i don't know what they are.  hum...i only got a 9....i'm squeamish and need more horror movies????????????  who came up with this....i'm not squeamish and i love horror movies....i want a recount


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2004)

Lucky guy indeed. Haunted houses in general usually have a "hands-off" policy for the employees when it comes to scaring patrons. Usually because they want to avoid assault/sexual harassment charges/allegations. In your case however it's probably for the employee's safety... Somebody call OSHA. (aka OHSHIT by those employers who'd been fined before). 
That guy owes your brother his life I'd say.. hee hee.


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 20, 2004)

umm dark places with creepy guys  bout the only thing i can think of (and unfortuntly iv been in that palce befor


----------



## ReturningThunder (Oct 20, 2004)

lions tigers and bears


----------



## ReturningThunder (Oct 20, 2004)

waking up with the guy from the latest burgerking commercial would freak me out. the one where the guy wakes up to the king


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 20, 2004)

ReturningThunder said:
			
		

> waking up with the guy from the latest burgerking commercial would freak me out. the one where the guy wakes up to the king


LOL yes I agree he is freaky!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 20, 2004)

ReturningThunder said:
			
		

> lions tigers and bears


oh, my.


----------



## Bester (Oct 20, 2004)

Dan Quayle becoming President.

Or maybe Kaith getting the same job?

It is a tie.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> Dan Quayle becoming President.
> 
> Or maybe Kaith getting the same job?
> 
> It is a tie.



Very funny.  I'll have you know I'm quite better at spelling than the BirdMan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 20, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> Dan Quayle becoming President.
> 
> Or maybe Kaith getting the same job?
> 
> It is a tie.



I fear those who do not vote


----------



## raedyn (Oct 21, 2004)

Gary, flatlander might try and scare you... but if he's sneaking up behind you, it's only for a hug!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh! That's what they all say!


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 21, 2004)

Shhhh!  Don't tell Gary I'm right behind him....  :moon: :whip1:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 21, 2004)

Did the elbow to the ribs hurt?


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 21, 2004)

:rofl:  Ouch, Gary!  Don't be so rough. :lol:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry,couldn't help myself.I have to do that to somebody every now and then just to warm my black heart.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 21, 2004)

Things that are scary to me:  

  ~ Skiing ostriches!! (see the "not something you see every day" thread)
  ~ Spiders- especially the jumping ones with like a million eyes
  ~ Something awful happening to any of my loved ones
  ~ Sharks when I am in the ocean
  ~ Anthony Hopkins when playing Hannibal Lecter
  ~ Rattlesnakes
  ~ Most of the people I had to deal with when working the seclusion rooms at
     the mental health ward.

  I'm sure there are more.......but that's it for now.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jukado1 (Oct 21, 2004)

The thing that scares me most is something I have to face every morning !! Looking in the mirror and seeing this old, fat, out of shape piece of garbage instead of the lean, ----- O K maybe not so lean, mean fighting machine that I once was.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 21, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I love snakes, fascinated with them.


The only good snake is a dead one


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 21, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Very funny. I'll have you know I'm quite better at spelling than the BirdMan.


and we all know you can speak the Queen's English slightly better than a few office holders....just don't tell us about your strategery...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2004)

> *Originally Posted by Sarah*
> I love snakes, fascinated with them.





			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> The only good snake is a dead one



Boo (and quite literally...) HISS!
I love snakes too even though I was once bitten by a (baby) rattler and spent a day/night in the hospitial... I don't have any adversion to the critters. Some are quite lovely. 
I saw a BEAUTIFUL baby corn snake that made me wanna get... but unfortunately my apartment has a pet prohibition... (grr grr)...so that'll have to wait. Wah wah wah.
Know the beasties that ye are afraid of and the fear goes away.


----------



## edhead2000 (Oct 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> While that is a sceeeery pic :uhohh: , LOL beneath that *all dressed in black* exterior and weaponry I think shhh actually lies a pretty good guy :uhyeah:


Puck is a cutie!   But he's mine


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 24, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Puck is a cutie!  But he's mine


Technopunk,

Your silence means you agree with her....  I guess you're officially off limits to everybody else.  That means you're not scary any more.

- Ceicei


----------



## Shodan (Oct 25, 2004)

Here comes the music........Ohhhhhh......Love is in the air........Doo Bee Doo Bee Doo Bee Doo...........

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> and we all know you can speak the Queen's English slightly better than a few office holders....just don't tell us about your strategery...



It's simple.

I'm gonna buy my way in.  Who wants some free DubyaBucks? 

Actually, the second pic is what scares me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 25, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Technopunk,
> 
> Your silence means you agree with her.... I guess you're officially off limits to everybody else. That means you're not scary any more.
> 
> - Ceicei


 I dont belong to anyone.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Not afraid of Technopunk.  Not afraid of Flatlander.  Not even afraid of Republicans.

 Heights are a bit of a challenge, and Caver, I might take you up on the EWE-TAH thing - I need to SERIOUSLY sharpen up my rapelling and roping skills.

 Also afraid of SHEEPLE who buy into the right-wing agenda.


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 25, 2004)

I get scared when my wife says,  "Honey, I saw this recipe......"


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I get scared when my wife says,  "Honey, I saw this recipe......"



lol we get scared when my mom says that...then we hide the recipe book


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I get scared when my wife says, "Honey, I saw this recipe......"


----------

